# TWILIGHT-Senior Flat Coat Mix in VA Shelter-Urgent!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Twilight
Dog



Norfolk Animal Management Center
Norfolk, Virginia

Pam Painter, Volunteer 
[email protected] 


Flat-coated Retriever Mix

Size: Large
Age: Senior
Gender: Female
ID: 0705-5026 

Notes: Owner surrender, available 5 May, 10 years old, 70 pounds, spay status unknown, no owner information. Twilight is a "special needs" older dog with a large fatty tumor on one front leg, a skin condition on her rear end and neurological damage that causes her head tilt and occasional loss of balance. We are hoping that a kind hearted soul will want to give this sweet old lady a good life in what time she has left. 

You must visit the shelter in person to adopt or put a choice on a dog. Owner surrenders are available for adoption the day they arrive at the shelter. However, strays must be held to give the owner a chance to claim them. During the hold period, up to 3 names can be taken as "choices" on the dog. The adoption paperwork is then finalized on the dog's available date.

Availability changes daily, and this site is only updated on weekends by volunteers, so please call 757-441-5505 or visit the shelter in person to confirm availability (and to make sure you get to meet all of the dogs at the shelter).

The adoption fee is $145 or $100 if the dog came to the shelter already spayed/neutered. What does the fee cover, and what forms of payment are accepted? 


NAMC will adopt already neutered dogs to residents of any city or state. However, dogs that have not yet been neutered, and dogs whose neuter status is unknown can only be adopted to residents of Norfolk, Virginia Beach, Chesapeake, Portsmouth and Hampton. To adopt, please bring your current ID showing your address. If you rent, please bring the rental agreement that shows the pet clause and proof that the deposit was paid, or a letter from your landlord that you are allowed to have a pet. If you have other pets at home, you must bring proof that they are up to date on their shots. Norfolk residents with pets must also bring proof of city license.

Norfolk Animal Management Center is located at 5585 Sabre Road, Norfolk, Virginia near the Military Highway Wal-Mart. From Military Highway, turn onto Lowery Road between the Ruby Tuesday's and the Walgreens. The shelter is two blocks down on your left. Shelter hours are Monday and Friday, 8:00a-4:00p; Tuesday and Thursday, 8:00a-6:00p; Saturday, 8:30a-4:00p; and Sunday, 12:00p-3:00p. The shelter is closed on Wednesdays. To allow our staff time to feed the animals and clean their cages, animals are not available for viewing until 11:00a. Phone 757-441-5505.

**Just saw this after work. Will e-mail some GR and Flat Coat rescues tonight.
Hoping someone who lives in VA, will take pity on her!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen,

Try these two contacts:

*Capital Region Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Maryland, Virginia, Washington DC)
*Holly Stein*
703.444.1263
[email protected]
*Jane Boraczek*
410.745.2326
[email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Norfolk Animal Management Center 
Norfolk, VA Flat-coated Retriever Senior F Twilight


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you Golden Luck!!!*

Thanks Golden Luck of the Irish.

I just e-mld. both of them, but the one to

[email protected]

came back as undeliverable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just e-mld. Flat Coat ret. rescue for VA, WA...*

E-mailed this Capitol Region Flat Coat Ret. Rescue for VA, MD, and DC, at: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got his msg. from Holly-one of the rescues*

I forwarded her petfinder link to someone last night.
Holly


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sad that somebody could give up their elderly dog, after all those years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh, No. Capital Region Cannot Help...*

What a very sad situation. However, I'm afraid we are not going to be able to help. We are a regional club spread out over a large area. .There is a geographical limitation on this dog and we have no current applicants (potential homes) in the specified areas.

Jane Boraczek
Capriatl Region FCRC Rescue


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> What a very sad situation. However, I'm afraid we are not going to be able to help. We are a regional club spread out over a large area. .There is a geographical limitation on this dog and we have no current applicants (potential homes) in the specified areas.
> 
> Jane Boraczek
> Capriatl Region FCRC Rescue


I'm bumping this up for others to see, maybe someone can help on here.

Have you done internet searches to be sure there aren't any other flat coat rescues that could take him?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you contact anyone here?
Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.

Read through here...I emailed these people below.

All Breed Rescue & Referral - In the News


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping!

Karen, did you read what Kim wrote? 

I hope this dog gets saved...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and Golden Shamus..*

Hi, Kimm and Golden Shamus:

No I didn't contact anyone at Flat Coat Ret., fcra, because last time I emld. them about 2 wks. ago, they answered they only take PB Flat Coats.

I really hope someone saves Twilight-she is just gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When that happens I look to find mix breed rescues. WV doesn't have many, but you then have to turn to those who work on a National Networking basis or those nearby. If the dog is older, look for rescue who services seniors. If the dog is deaf, there is an incredible group of people I just met online who come to the aid of dogs in need. They're so incredible, they restored by faith in rescue groups! 

I haven't heard back from this group. I also haven't looked to see if this poor soul is still in the shelter. I tried to email Stop the Suffering and I couldn't send the email. Maybe someone can try contacting them.

Just emailed this group. I don't know if they're still in existance. But I tried.
*Homeless Animal Rescue Team, Northern Virginia/Washington DC*
Washington Animal Rescue League


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News..*

Thank you all for your hard work.

I e-mld. Pam at shelter to find out about Twilight and here is her reply.

I am very happy to report that the mother of one of the volunteers came in today and adopted Twilight. We are just so happy! Thank you so much for your concern. She was in danger of PTS very soon.

Pamela K. Painter, volunteer
Save a life - adopt a shelter animal
Norfolk Animal Management Center
Friends of Virginia Beach Animal Control)


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thank you all for your hard work.
> 
> I e-mld. Pam at shelter to find out about Twilight and here is her reply.
> 
> ...


Oh Karen, that is wonderful. Sounds like the best possible news under the circumstances. 

Thank god she is safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God..*

Thank God this beautiful Senior is safe!1   :hyper:


----------

